# how do I add hydraulic fluid on my sovereign hdro 18



## tinleywrestler (Sep 17, 2013)

It won't move forward or back and the lift doesn't work


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a tube (c) coming out of a street elbow on the back of the transaxle that has an annodized hex head cap. The tube should be tilted to where there is 1/2" clearance between the cap and the transmission housing for proper level to be measured. 








Clean the hex cap and tube. Find the relief valve (e) on the left side of the transmission just above and ahead of the axle. Clean the relief valve. Remove the cap on the fill tube at the back of the transmission and pull up on the relief valve. The transmission is at proper level if the fluid is at the top of the fill tube. If the fluid is not to the top fill through the fill tube while holding the relief valve up/ open. Fill with universal tractor fluid til it overflows the top of the tube. Recap and tighten hand tight.


----------

